# Is there a fix for the radio noise(static) from aftermarket HIDs?



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

I finally got my HIDs in and couldn't wait till night fall. Night finally came. I turned to my favorite radio station, my song was on. Then I turned the lights on to see what I had been waiting for, and my favorite song started to static. Most of my presets and just about every other station. So, I hit the forums, searching for info to sort out the problem. Found some I thought might have been, but not really.
So, dose anyone have a fix for the HID radio static? Any clues?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Is there a fix for the radio noise(static) from aftermarket HIDs? (tojones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tojones* »_I finally got my HIDs in and couldn't wait till night fall. Night finally came. I turned to my favorite radio station, my song was on. Then I turned the lights on to see what I had been waiting for, and my favorite song started to static. Most of my presets and just about every other station. So, I hit the forums, searching for info to sort out the problem. Found some I thought might have been, but not really.
So, dose anyone have a fix for the HID radio static? Any clues?









I've never heard of this before....
You've got either a bad ground or something in your setup (or stereo) somewhere.
In other words, theres' no "fix" for it because it doesn't happen when everything is installed correctly.
So,
Tell us what brand kit you bought, what the componants are (what it came with), how you wired it up, what car you have, what headlights you put them in (if aftermarket lights), etc...


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Is there a fix for the radio noise(static) from aftermarket HIDs? (nater)*

Man I have no Eartly idea what kind of kit it is...I bought on Ebay and it uses the the same ballast that most of the aftermarket kits use. I'll try to find pics. I wired through the harness that came with FK headlights I bought. It is wired correctly by the way. I found some threads on wiring the lights directly to the battery. I'll try that in a couple of days. My guess is that the ballasts are causing the feedback.
A couple of people have posted threads complaining about this same problem.












_Modified by tojones at 5:20 AM 5-2-2007_


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Is there a fix for the radio noise(static) from aftermarket HIDs? (tojones)*

Here is the kit. I know someone else is having this
problem.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

im having the same issue...have you found a fix for it yet?


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (Chockomon)*

No, not yet. Its been raining for 22 days. Unheard of this time of year in Texas. I'm going to try rewiring the system to the battery as oppose to the factory setup. The thread is in the FAQ somewhere. http://www.danielsternlighting....html


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (tojones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tojones* »_No, not yet. Its been raining for 22 days. Unheard of this time of year in Texas. I'm going to try rewiring the system to the battery as oppose to the factory setup. The thread is in the FAQ somewhere. http://www.danielsternlighting....html

You mean, running relays right?
I was assuming that all of you guys were running relays but guess not?
This should DEF help if you do it correctly.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*

yeah running power straight through the electrical system for aftermarket HIDs has been known to cause "unexplaned events"
relays and proper grouding should fix this problem. also make sure that when you make all of your connections they are nice and protected....and if you make a break in any of the wires to tap into power of ground make sure you do not leave any bare wire or you will have corrosion and then failure.


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (nater)*

Yes, running relays. I think that site explains how to do that.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

yeah i got the same ones....let me know what kind of relays needed cuz i'm not sure!!


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (mwurman)*

30Amp


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (tojones)*

thanks!


----------

